# 1993 Klein Attitude Cosmic



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

So here it is. 
I have found out more about it. 
The fella I bought it from raced road bikes in the mid to late 80's and was friends with a Klein Factory Road Racer who also worked for Klein. 
About 1995, Joe(the guy I bought it from), wanted to get a bike he could ride around his newly acquired farm. His old friend, the Klein guy, said he had a bike that he could have in trade for a Cervelo that Joe had. They traded and that is that. 
You can tell that it was a "employee" frameset by the hole in the dropout. 
It also has the name of the "employee" on the drop. 
OPIE was his nickname because, supposedly, he looked like the character from The Andy Williams show. 
The paint is very cool. Much better then I thought it would be. 
There are a couple of things that are strange. 
The 1st is that there is RED under the paint. You can see it where the paint is chipped or scratched. Did the frame start as a different color? 
2nd is that the rear brake hole looks larger, like they wanted V's but it is not big enough for a cable. Is that wear? 
I would love to source a all Green or Turquoise kit. I think that would really highlight the paint but for now it will get full XTR M900. 
The 1st pic shows what it looked like when I got it home.
Can you believe the guy had the seatpost in with only 2" left. I can't believe the seattube was not cracked.:eekster:
Cheers.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

That thing is way cool. Big bike!

Looking forward to the cleaned up rebuilt product!


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

It may have been repainted but on a number of the paint schemes, they used an undercoat. I don't have much info on this specific paint job, so I'm not sure what they did.


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

Different base colors yield different results . . . Definetely an art

Something the painters at Klein were very skilled at


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

Question: What wax or polish would you use to clean up the paint?

The good thing with this color is that I could touch-up the chips and scrapes with touch-up paint and from 2-3 feet away you would never know.


----------



## tymelero (Jun 15, 2006)

Cool bike


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Send it to CycleArt. They could make that paint look brand new. Not cheap though.


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

I wipe faded bike paint jobs down with Kroil and they look brand new.

For faded car paint jobs, Nu Finish works wonders, but it takes a whole lotta elbow grease and needs to be redone every 6 to 9 months.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Cool, I haven't seen that paint scheme before. The glaring hole in the top tube definitely needs mending.

My vote for a repaint goes to jonrock out of the UK, he does amazing work. Dunno if he's tackled a "cosmic" job yet.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

sandmangts said:


> Send it to CycleArt. They could make that paint look brand new. Not cheap though.


 They did a job on a Klein years back when I was a wrench at a local LBS. I love their stuff, but this one they botched; I ended up taking it apart and shipping it back to Cyclart for repainting at their own cost.

They sent it back two months later, and of course looked great. I made my own press to put the headset bearings in, first and only time so far!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

why is everybody talking about repainting it. It sure looks fine to me.

That glaring hole is not just a hole, it's a cable exit hole.


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

girlonbike said:


> That glaring hole is not just a hole, it's a cable exit hole.


They're usually smaller than that.


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

dirtdrop said:


> They're usually smaller than that.


They are but like I said, with the plastic cable guide and cable coming out it is not that noticeable.
Just not sure why it is like that. The fella I bought it from said he never touched it and he got it in 95 so right when V's came out. I am thinking the original owner probably was not going in that direction as there weren't V"s around 92-94 where there? So who knows.


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

girlonbike said:


> why is everybody talking about repainting it. It sure looks fine to me.
> 
> That glaring hole is not just a hole, it's a cable exit hole.


It is not going to get repainted! If I did it would go to Jonrock.
In my mind, this is a one of a kind piece of art.
Like I said, I may try and clean it up with some touch-up paint but really, the original paint is soooooo cool that I don't want to mess with it.

The cable exit looks bad when the cable is not there. I did not even notice it till I took out the plastic cable guide. I will try and touch up the area around it so it blends in better.


----------



## rbensyl (Jun 26, 2008)

LARRYJO said:


> It is not going to get repainted! If I did it would go to Jonrock.
> In my mind, this is a one of a kind piece of art.
> Like I said, I may try and clean it up with some touch-up paint but really, the original paint is soooooo cool that I don't want to mess with it.
> 
> The cable exit looks bad when the cable is not there. I did not even notice it till I took out the plastic cable guide. I will try and touch up the area around it so it blends in better.


What an awesome find! I love the paint job. :thumbsup:

I have a 1993 or 1994 Klein Fervor from that era. My hole looks almost identical to yours and that is the way it came from factory- I bought it brand new out of box and am the only person that has ever worked on it.

The cable exit hole was set up originally for cantilever brakes and had a small fitting that went on the end of cable housing and into hole. When I switched it over to V-brakes a few years later the hole and adapter did not line up/work well. I finally epoxied in an aluminum cable adapter that I had ground the edge off of a bit to line up with the natural angle the cable came out at. I tried it at first without epoxy and it was ok, but worked much better once it was epoxied into place. When you swap cables for maintenance it stays put, and never moves around further gouging a bigger hole.

I will take a photo of mine for you to give you and idea of what it looks like- it has worked great for 15 years now. I also added a roller pulley on the V brake which made a HUGE difference in the amount of cable pulled. I think AVID may have been the manufacturer. i want to say its called a 'roll a ma jig" or something like that.


----------



## rbensyl (Jun 26, 2008)

Mavic had some anodized green rims they were selling in the past that might look cool on it. (or maybe try some dark blue ones?) Also Velocity of Australia had some of the V rims in lots of colors. I had a friend take a bunch of parts to an anodizing shop once to do a custom color and it wasn't that expensive and everything looked brand new when they were done. May be something else to consider to get parts the color you want but not sure how expensive it is in todays' dollars.

Attached are photos of my rear brake set-up. The cable end housing piece is one from a local bike shop, looks like a normal cable end but with and additional smaller center section to funnel it down into hole and keep it centered.


----------



## Caseybuck (Jul 24, 2009)

A work of art


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

So here is how my Attitude sits as of today. 
I really wanted all XTR M900 but when I fitted the crank it turned out that my spindle was too long so I went with the Green Kooka. 
I do like the Ano as it goes with the tires and paint but.......... 
I also changed the saddle back to the black Flite. 
I am going to try and take better photos to really show off the paint but this will have to do for now. 
Thoughts?


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Very cool bike indeed.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

At first I hated that crankset, then I realized it kinda works. Lots of badly set up M900 Cantilevers on Kleins these days...


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

ameybrook said:


> At first I hated that crankset, then I realized it kinda works. Lots of badly set up M900 Cantilevers on Kleins these days...


Are mine set up wrong?
If so please explain as I hate to disappoint.


----------



## nordstadt (Nov 26, 2005)

Lower the triangle...


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

ameybrook said:


> At first I hated that crankset, then I realized it kinda works. Lots of badly set up M900 Cantilevers on Kleins these days...


Thanks for liking it but if your going to say something else, come out and just say it instead of some type of passive aggressive veiled statement. 
I would like to learn what I did wrong instead of trying to guess at what you are eluding to.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

LarryJo, nice bike, hope you enjoy riding it, cranks
look good on it. Have fun.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

LARRYJO said:


> Are mine set up wrong?
> If so please explain as I hate to disappoint.





LARRYJO said:


> Thanks for liking it but if your going to say something else, come out and just say it instead of some type of passive aggressive veiled statement.
> I would like to learn what I did wrong instead of trying to guess at what you are eluding to.





nordstadt said:


> Lower the triangle...


This.

I like the cranks. Especially since it's not overdone with matching spider and rings. Are you going to add toe clips and straps for riding or is it a pub bike?


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

girlonbike said:


> This.
> 
> I like the cranks. Especially since it's not overdone with matching spider and rings. Are you going to add toe clips and straps for riding or is it a pub bike?


The cranks came with a blue Spider so I had to find a silver one.
I did have goldish Syncros rings which kinda looked coolas it matched the tires but decided to go with silver.
Plus, I had the blue Flite which I exchange for the black.

I am trying to figure what would be appropriate pedals but yes I am going to be adding toe clips and straps.
When I "ride it" ride it I will ad my Egg Beaters.


----------

